# Predator & Honda carbs and adjustable needle/jet?



## Jarsh (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi all, I was going to post this in the re-jetting thread but figured it would be best to post separately.

Couple of questions:
a) Are any of you using an adjustable jet/needle in your Honda?
b) Can someone familiar with both the Predator and Honda carbs tell me the difference between them?

Recently acquired one of Waterlooboy2hp's adjustables via tabora. After install the blower starts fine. Turning the needle outward from seating position it'll stumble as it ought to. The problem I'm having is that seating it has no stumble and no engine shut down. Even with it seated the GX160 fires right up. It has me stumped and after contacting John, he's stumped as well. He has ordered a carb to try and figure this out. Didn't realize he machines the jets as well until he informed me of it. Looking at it I thought he bought them and drilled them out. Fine work that's for sure.

So I'm curious as to whether anyone is using one and if you may have ran into a similar issue. The only thing I can figure is that there may be a longer reach to the jet with the Honda carb or the bowl is deeper. Definitely stumped with it. Made sure the jets weren't mixed up, nozzle wasn't upside down. Makes me think thee's a difference between both carbs. 

If anyone has any possible input on this one it would be very much appreciated.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

When you changed out the jet, was it exactly the same size physically as the one you replaced? Did the main nozzle (the part above the jet) come out and is it reinserted properly?


----------



## Jarsh (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi! Never though to put them side by side to compare them. But from strictly from handling them, they appeared to be the same. When installing the nozzle, I made sure the end with the flat surface, wider end, was mated with the jet. 

John mentioned the nozzle to me earlier. He mentioned that the nozzle can some times get stuck while inserting it thus not seating all the way. As I told him, it's not rocket science and cannot see any reason as to why it isn't working properly. As a teacher once told the class, "If all else fails, read the directions". In this case, I'll take it outside tomorrow and burn off the fuel and redo everything. It isn't a difficult thing to install and that's what has me puzzled.

During the install, I backed the needle out most of the way from the though bolt to prevent any possible damage to the tip during installation. Only hiccup was a slight leak from the bolt itself. Snugged it ever so slightly until it stopped. Other than that, figured it was set to go. 

Been scratching my head on this one for sure. I'll disassemble it some time tomorrow and will confirm jet length while I'm at it... though it appears to be the same.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

following.

was also wondering if you could install and adjustable jet in a Honda carb.? seems like it would make life easier.


----------



## Jarsh (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi Orangputeh, other than the one hiccup mentioned it fits fine. Blew out two drives today with a run time of about 1.5 hrs max. Providing I/we can resolve this one issue, I'd say it's good to go. Not knocking waterlooboy2hp's work in any way, shape or form. He does absolutely awesome work. To me, any pics you may see doesn't do it justice in my book... especially after seeing the actual item. 

Read threads both here as well as other forums of people using this setup on Predators as well as other clones with no issues. That's why I inquired as to whether anyone may know of any physical differences between a Predator and a Honda carb. In the event they are the same, then there's absolutely no reason why it isn't stumbling in both directions. 

John doesn't have a Honda carburetor on hand so he ordered one today to check things out. 

The adjustable needle has been mentioned numerous times in the re-jetting thread. I was hoping someone other than myself purchased one for their Honda and would chime in with their experiences with it. I'm confident this can/will be resolved.

Please, don't let this deter anyone from making a purchase. Even with shipping to Canada it's still a good purchase. Mainly used with the Predator 212 and similar models. Not familiar with it other than what I've read online... hence my posting this. It's possible there may be just enough difference(s) between it and the GX160 to cause my issue. It'll all get sorted out in time.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Jarsh said:


> John mentioned the nozzle to me earlier.


Hi Jarsh,

This is the way it should look... If the new jet is shorter than the original, you may need a washer or o-ring between them?


----------



## Jarsh (Jan 4, 2018)

Thank you! Pretty sure that's how it's installed. You do have me thinking about the jet length. Can't say I haven't thought of it before b/c it seems as though the needle isn't closing off as it should. Just took it for granted they are the same length. This answers that question and strongly possible. Would be a nice easy fix if this is in deed the case. Just a matter of finding something locally that'll work. Fingers crossed!


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I bought one of these adjustable jets too. I plan on putting it on a predator so it will likely work as advertised. 

Chonda jets aren’t identical in shape to oem Hondas which you already figured it. Maybe drill out your oem jet to #55 .052 like the jet included with the kit.


----------



## kbell (Mar 17, 2013)

*Adjustable jet ??*

I recently installed one in a new aftermarket carb off of Amazon, and it ran so rich with the needle totally closed I just drilled the original jet larger and it runs fine now? I just chalked it up to the cheap carb not being the same as the original predator carb??? I never thought about checking the jet length. If you check yours please let me know what you find.


----------



## Jarsh (Jan 4, 2018)

kbell, I removed everything last night. Just eyeballing both jets they appear to be the same in length. 

John has ordered a carb to see what differences there may be between a Predator and Honda carb. Depending upon when I can get into town again, live in rural area, I'm going to try locating either an o-ring or small washer to use as a spacer to see if that'll cure it. Whatever it is, I'm confident it will be sorted out.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Jarsh said:


> I'm going to try locating either an o-ring or small washer to use as a spacer to see if that'll cure it.


With the new jet in place, use a depth micrometer (the tail end of most inexpensive micrometers) to measure the depth to the orifice from the end of the carb boss, and then the amount that the needle protrudes above the base of the bowl. The difference will tell you about how thick the spacer will need to be.

You can also use a piece of heavy gauge copper wire and an Exacto blade to mark it with.


----------



## Jarsh (Jan 4, 2018)

Very much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Jarsh (Jan 4, 2018)

Thought I'd give an update and close this thread.

Like computers, 90% of the problem(s) lie between the keyboard and chair. 

There was no reason why this shouldn't have worked for me. Taking Tabora's suggestion, I used a scrap piece of brake line cable from my bike. Took two measurement with/out the bowl on. The difference was little. Compared my markings with the needle. As previously thought, this ought to have worked. Sigh!

When I first installed it I thought I had bottomed out. I didn't try turning it in any further fearing damage to the needle. John had sent a picture of the spring when collapsed so I used that as a reference. Late last night tried again. Took the needle and one hand and tightened it. What I had noticed was that the deeper I went the spring would catch. Bingo! I worked it back and forth over that section with an Allen key. Put it back in and used the Allen to snug it in place. Backed off 3/4 of a turn and left it at that. 

Being the temp was hovering around freezing this afternoon out came the blower. Started first pull. Let it warm up and raised the throttle. Turned it inward and sure enough, it sputtered. Yes! Turned the opposite to get my bearing at both ends. Grabbed my tach and set for max rpm. Done!

Didn't bother with it today but may eventually lower the max rpm. When the #80 was installed, the rpm was set to pique around 3850. With the adjustable it's now piquing between 3900-3920. 

I've inquired before about max setting of the GX160. It's been between 3600 and 4k so may leave it as is. It sounds fine with the augers turning at that speed with no noticable vibration in the bars. 

Three years of frustration is finally at a close. The governor was my main issue that's working like a dream now. Figured while at it, may as well go all the way. Reading re-jetting thread made sense so I bumped it up to a #80. Was getting a bit of smoke but the machine went through snow in 2nd gear as it should have from the get go. When I found out about the adjustable needle I figured it would solve the expense of either gathering jets or sourcing drill bit that aren't locally available. Figured the adjustable would solve all this by just being able to dial it in and forget about it. 

Only a few things left to do. Install my Armor Skids that I need to make adapters for, led lights. And I'd like to get a set of HOT Grips at some point. Had them on a sled years ago and loved them. Unfortunately, like the adjustable needle, no shipping to Canada. Sigh!

Sorry for being so long winded. Too much time on my hands. If we get that Nor'easter that's in the US, just hope it's snow by the time it reaches us and not rain. Keeping an eye on the news etc. and it's a nasty for some. Hopefully you'll come get through it safely and without damages.


----------

